# Pro Angler Re-Entry II - I Will Survive



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is Part Two of re-entry practice in my Pro Angler.

These were very different conditions this time. 15-20knts of SSE at Altona gets sloppy and I would not normally go out when it's like that. As anybody who has done videos would know, the camera doesn't always show how bad conditions really are. I didn't have it all my own way this time. It was hard work. I had my flag on the back as well as my cart, and I also had a plastic box to simulate a livewell, esky or tackle box etc. This was also the first time I had tried a side entry.

Check it out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice vid. It looked easier to enter via the side than over the tail like you did last time or am i imagining things? It really is pretty ordinary the amount of water ingress in through that front hatch though.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks mate,

This was the first and only time I've re-entered from the side. Considering the conditions it wasn't too difficult at all. At the end of the day it was probably easier, baring in mind that I'm 6'2" and 100kgs.

The water in the hatch and hull is an issue. There is a seal on the hull, but then the tub sits on top of it and the lid on top of that. That makes the seal useless. I know Madfishman put a seal around the edge of his tub when he had his 2010 hull, but I don't know how that worked out. It's something I might have to try too. I don't know what the 2011 hulls are like.

I think this was really designed as a flat water boat for bass fishing in the U.S etc. If you are doing surf launches or fishing offshore you can make better choices. It's horses for courses.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hehehehe, love the soundtrack, looked like hard work. Interesting to see how difficult it was to re-right the yak once it had flipped in those conditions. and interesting again to see how much water gets inside the PA, it seems they really are designed for calmwater conditions only.

Good work taking one for the team.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

*Reality bites!* Gear floating away, difficult to re-right, water ingress, and no steering. And all that with _no rods_, _line/leash entanglements_, _personal injury_ - such as having a hook in you, or _breaking waves_. And you look fit Rhino. How would others fare with less fitness?

How would others fare on a narrower (less stable) SOT, which is every other SOT?


Thanks for making this video. Hope it encourages others to try this exercise, before it really happens, unexpectedly.

I would like to remind others of the 'stirrup' shown to us by Gary forrest at our recent Safety Day. [I had never seen it in years of kayaking, yet it was so simple, and made re-entry easy. I'd like to volunteer if someone local could film it.]

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=51740&p=531448&hilit=SE+Qld%3A+Safety+Day#p531448

SAFETY DRILLS & CONSIDERATIONS

Capsizes and re-entries:

Lean sideways slowly till you fall off. It is most important to get hold of the kayak as quickly as possible, cause if in current or wind you may find yourself separated in seconds and unable to swim to it. &#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51594&p=530029&hilit=Can+YOU+Swim%3F+Day#p530029

If the kayak hasn't capsized, tip it. You can re-right it by either:
(a) launching with kicks to grab the off side and pulling it over towards you
(b) by reaching underneath to take hold of the other side and pull it under towards you while pushing up on the side closest
Don't PANIC! You're not going to get any wetter. Every move now is designed to get you back on without a repeat. The two methods for re-entry are side on, or at the rear and working your way along to the seat. Either way, both should be practised several times. While you're struggling to re-enter, as you load the kayak strive to keep it reasonably level. Pay attention to the trim of the yak and apply loading where necessary to avoid another capsize. A good place to try this exercise initially is a swimming pool, allowing you to concentrate without any fear of sharks nibbling your tootsies. When you think you've got it, try in the real world, with wind and waves.
The stirrup Gary showed us made side re-entries a cinch. Highly recommended safety kit for all kayak fishos.

Thanks Rhino, for a realistic view of the difficulties.

Trevor


----------



## pauly200200 (Feb 28, 2012)

that also isnt what you call waves imagine if there were real waves big swirls and you fell off in deeper waters,i found with my hobie revolution when i get dumped in the surf the big front hatch lets in alot of water not sealed at all,has no use for me anyway.when ur in deep water you cant reach it ,also fins are a waste of time in the ocean,once a line goes under the yack it gets all tangled up busted lines,when entering or re-entering the surf there is no use for them as they just get in the way,the steering has no use when entering or re-entering also because you have both hands in use with the paddle and let me tell you if theres a decent size wave behind you and u reach for that stupid rudder controller by the time uve done that its all over red rover, most paddle kayaks are alot faster ,to get them going u need alot of power and that doesnt last long, there heavy slow clumbsy,reason im selling mine,one thing i will say there good for lakes and rivers..and for some one who wants free hands for fly fishing..i had a go of my mates pa it was even more sluggy..no good for the ocean,


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

pauly200200 said:


> that also isnt what you call waves,


Nup, nor is it 15+ kn. Rhino, I totally get that conditions don't come across on film, but seriously 20kn and no white caps?

What I did get from this vid, is that a super stable yak like the PA is super difficult to "right". An additional thing to test and well done for doing it.

Nothing here changes my view of the sea-worthiness of the PA.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

From pm



Rhino said:


> You might need your eyes checked dru. ;-)


Quietly put Rhino. I'll put it down to video shrinking conditions (like they always do).


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't you two start squabbling over wind strength. You are both very safety conscious paddlers/yak fisherman. Rhino's video contribution has been viewed by many yakkers, and has undoubtedly helped many.

The central point is some yak fishos have _never_ practiced or do _not_ practice re-entries, and they should, *regularly*, to ensure they have the skills. _*When it happens for real is no time to be practicing a survival technique*_.

The second point is to try it (in controlled conditions, preferably with safety back-up) in increasing winds and wave conditions. This gives a reality check to the difficulties in the real world. But do start in a swimming pool or calm conditions.

Trevor


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

It's not a squabble. He very quietly spoke to me on the side. Thought it deserved an apology. So I did.

I'm wondering though about a new one of those lengthy K1 threads on identifying wind speeds from sea conditions. Not here though. ;-)


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

dru said:


> It's not a squabble. He very quietly spoke to me on the side. Thought it deserved an apology. So I did.


It's a squabble now. Don't lead people to believe that you have apologised because you haven't.

........and so much for private messages huh? If I knew you were going to make public my private message, I'd have just written it here myself.

This video came about after two guys lost their lives back in December. Hopefully it was going to encourage others to practice re-entries and get to know just what their yaks are capable of.
You come along 5 months later and want to quible over a few knots of wind and some whitecaps. If you opened your eyes you'd see the whitecaps, and if you took note of other telltales like the flag, you might also get a better idea.

For what it's worth, I checked this site and the relevant graph to tell me what the wind conditions were. I didn't just make them up. 
I could go to this spot and film it when it's blowing 25-30knts from the north and some know it all like you who has never been there would be telling me there is no wind. Because that's what it looks like with a north wind.

I looked back through some of the raw footage after seeing your post and grabbed this from when I was packing up. It's 15+ knts every day of the week.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Rhino said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a squabble. He very quietly spoke to me on the side. Thought it deserved an apology. So I did.
> ...


Well I buggered that up proper. Apology x 2. Understand your pm, only responded here because I honestly think it was polite, and deserved a public acknowledge.

Apologies once again.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Well done lads. All resolved.

Now for those who haven't done it, go out and practice your re-entries. Not now dingo, it's dark.

If you live in SE Qld / northern NSW, you can get some valuable instruction in this and many other safety matters here..
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=54366&p=564486&hilit=Se+Qld+Safety+Day+II#p564486

Trevor


----------

